# Another one in the bag



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

*Grey squirrel taken with 8mm Hex Nuts as the critter was running up a tree at about 12 metres. Cattie is a 2009 Black Widow with double therabands attached. I do use wooden slingshots also but love my Widow...... Enjoy*


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Aeroflot said:


> *Grey squirrel taken with 8mm Hex Nuts as the critter was running up a tree at about 12 metres. Cattie is a 2009 Black Widow with double therabands attached. I do use wooden slingshots also but love my Widow...... Enjoy*


Wow, how quickly did he go down?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

tree rats get them killed, they dont belong in this country, they push our red squirrels out, good shooting, jeff


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks. He went down pretty quick. In the summer we have hundreds of them a few yards from my house. I live in Rural Bedfordshire, England.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice tree rat you got there. Hex nut they will do a good job too. Good shooting an keep posting your kills. Jerett


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting, love to see the hunting photos.
Philly


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Nice shooting, love to see the hunting photos.
> Philly


It'd be nice to see some more!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Excellent shot. They are tasty if prepared right.







Thanks for sharing the pic. That slingshot looks great.
By the way, welcome to the SlingshotForum.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice shot.


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

nice shooting


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments. i'll be posting more as soon as they come out to play in numbers again.


----------

